# HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Australia Day everyone for tomorow. 

To all those Aussies living abroad like me & to all those down under.... Have a great day.... 

Sing with me..... Waltzing Matila Watzing Matilda.........


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Waltzing Matila Watzing Matilda.........


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Waltzing Matila Watzing Matilda.........


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Belated Happy Australia day from me. 

C~x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

And to you all xoxox


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Belated Happy Australia Day



From an "honorary Aussie" (as my stepdads from Sydney !)



Lotsa love
Natasha x​


----------

